# Spar Urethane For Outdoor Use



## Dal300

Helmsman suggests 2-3 coats. Why would you use just one anyway?
I think 5 years is a pretty good track record for a single coat of Poly that was improperly applied in the first place.

http://www.minwax.com/wood-products/exterior-clear-protective-finishes/minwax-helmsman-spar-urethane


----------



## Manitario

I must live in a more extreme environment than you; most of the outdoors stuff that I use this on peels within 2 years or so. I built a hutch for my recycling bins that sits on the deck; 5 coats of Minwax spar urethane and it was peeling before year 2 was up. I have switched to a marine varnish for my outdoor projects, costs more but way more durable than this Helmsman product.


----------



## redryder

I agree with Dallas and Manitario. I have used this stuff on several outdoor projects and never had it last more than two years. After that it has always looked terrible. I guess it depends on the climate you live in. I live in rain country with snow in the winter and hot sun (briefly) in the summer…................


----------



## Pete_Jud

6 coats lasted less than 2 years on my boat here in the PNW. On teak. Will not use it again in this app.


----------



## XrayJay

I hate to ride the fence but I agree with all of you. I haven't had that good of luck with it when it's out in direct rain or sunshine. I think the key is what Mike alluded to is, he didn't have it in direct sun or rain. I have a planter box on my covered porch near the outer side (not by the house) and it only makes it about 3-4 years using 4 coats. Manitario thanks for the heads up I'm going to try marine varnish too. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## DonB

I built a bench for the porch about 15-17 years ago. Used this product originally and since. Application was by brush. I agree with Mike on the change in color over time. It does make the pine look rich, especially with a forest green frame, Spar Urethane for the slats of the seat and back. (On my DonB LJ projects). It does get direct sun for a short period of time in late afternoon, but apparently insufficient to cause damage. The bench looks older but as good as it did when I made it. Other projects did not fair as well, so it must be the environment and the particular setting that makes or breaks the product. Although the price is similar to other products, it is still pricey for an ole retired guy.


----------



## Sofia56

Multi-Language Assistance: Binance sustains Chinese binancelogin.org/ the next one is a system for ICOs, as well as their most current.


----------

